
SEC Fines Yahoo $35M for Data Breach That Affected 500M Users - rbanffy
https://www.bleepingcomputer.com/news/business/sec-fines-yahoo-35-million-for-data-breach-that-affected-500-million-users/
======
wand3r
So a user's data is worth $0.07 according to the SEC.

